# Great help



## CJ1985

Hi all,

Would like to say a massive thanks to Lloyd for getting back to me so fast, 

filled the call back form in and got a call back about 2 hours later, great service very friendly man to deal with.

Give me great information, will be contacting you as soon as the plan gets put together and the business gets started.

Thanks Again Clint :wave:


----------



## Shiny

No worries Clint, was good to talk to you.

Hopefully it all made sense and please give us a ring if you need any more information or would like to go ahead when the time is right.

Cheers again


----------



## 3dom

To add to this endorsement, I rang Lloyd at the start of last week for advice and some details. He was professional throughout, knowledgeable and had a great deal of common sense and experience :thumb:

I had to go away and do some homework and then rang back to set the policy up with Jayne later in the week. The long and short of it is that I have spent thousands with insurance companies over the years, and these guys were amongst the most helpful I have spoken to.

Chuffed with the service and value for money  Thanks guys!

Stuart


----------

